# Places to See in Australia



## placestoseeinaustralia (Feb 8, 2013)

Discover the wonders and places to see in Australia today.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Sovereign Hill Ballarat and Philip Island in Victoria also awesome place to visit in my opinion...There is a lot more of interesting places you can go to around Vitoria...


----------



## skimmie88 (Oct 9, 2013)

During my last stay I did some extensive hiking and camping in the Blue Mountains in NSW. It was very nice as I didn't have much travel time or money for travel away from Sydney. Even if you aren't into camping there are some very nice trails that take 2-5 hours and going during the weekdays when there aren't so many people you tend to see a lot of wildlife a well!


----------



## GTaylor (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't forget about Tasmania. If you love the open road, wildlife and natural beauty then visit Tasmania. Things to remember are - it is often very cold in Tasmania, there is no public transport so you will need to hire a car or go on a organised tour, if possible - think twice about taking the Spirit of Tasmania from Melbourne. It is much quicker and cheaper to fly. If you do take the Spirit - take your own food - the food available on the boat is yukko. Enjoy Australia. Other gems are the Ningaloo reef if you like fishing and snorkelling and the Great Ocean Road - beautiful.


----------



## roadrunnerrent (Oct 20, 2013)

Places to see in Australia are Kakadu and Litchfield National Parks in NT, Blue Mountains just outside Sydney and Hopetoun Falls.

But if you love natural beauty then visit Tasmania. It is very cold place and lack of public transport so that you need to campervan hire for your better journey.


----------



## sophiajacob (Aug 16, 2013)

Hire a charter cruise and enjoy the Sydney Harbour. Visit: sydneyharbourchartercruises. com.au


----------



## ZoeK (Dec 24, 2013)

I love Byron Bay. Beautiful beaches enclosed by rainforest and National Parks. Lovely people and laid back holiday experience.


----------



## Joe_Black (Feb 13, 2014)

GTaylor said:


> Don't forget about Tasmania. If you love the open road, wildlife and natural beauty then visit Tasmania. Things to remember are - it is often very cold in Tasmania, there is no public transport so you will need to hire a car or go on a organised tour, if possible - think twice about taking the Spirit of Tasmania from Melbourne. It is much quicker and cheaper to fly. If you do take the Spirit - take your own food - the food available on the boat is yukko. Enjoy Australia. Other gems are the Ningaloo reef if you like fishing and snorkelling and the Great Ocean Road - beautiful.


 Me and my wife took exactly this tour some time ago and we do not regret at all. It is definitely a spectacular place to see however it is not for everyone. If are you used to high temperatures like we are in Australia, the big difference in the degrees could be a problem, but still I believe it is worthy to visit this place.


----------



## Sensei (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't forget Western Australia! Perth is great starting point, but I recommend hiring a car and going south. The South West is magnificent, with wineries, huge Karri forests, incredible coastlines and some beautiful places to stay and visit. The art scene down here is worth the visit alone.


----------

